# network interface eth0 does not exist

## Fire Hazard

Just got my HP mini 2140 and I was able to boot the live CD and connect to the internet but upon booting for the first time I get this

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth0 does not exist

* Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

lspci has shown my ethernet controller to be

```
Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 436c (rev 10)
```

Why is it that I can always get Gentoo to boot and work perfectly on the CDs but never after actually installing them on the hard drive?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Any help is very appreciated.

----------

## minor_prophets

 *Quote:*   

> "Linux is only free if your time is worthless." 

 ????

Please explain this.  Are you equating FOSS with being a complete time-waster/worthless?

----------

## minor_prophets

 *Quote:*   

> "Linux is only free if your time is worthless." 

 ????

Did you follow theGentoo Installation Handbook?  Welcome to Linux, here's your parachute and instruction book.

Oh, and by the way, how about posting the Device Drivers->Network Section of your kernel's .config.  Also, lsmod would be helpful.

----------

## Fire Hazard

My Linux quotes are a little out dated.  Linux is ALOT easier to deal with now than back in 2002.  But the quote "Linux is free only if your time is worthless" is still very true.  Basically you have to put time and effort into getting Linux to run.  But same is true with Windows, just your time and effort is spent waiting on slow programs and trying to fix and mend viruses.  I always enjoy the little challenges of Linux.  But some times its a pain like right now.  I'm getting deployed in 2 days for Iraq so I don't have time to get Gentoo Linux to work.  The ethernet, wifi, and Xorg are all not working.  I know with some time and help from the forums I'd get it all working but after thinking about it.  I just don't have the time my self to work out these problems.  I guess I'll just have to use Ubuntu while I'm deployed ::sigh::.  I really miss using Gentoo as my OS.

And by the way, I didn't use the Handbook though I've read it so many times I can damn near install Gentoo without it.  I find the Handbook for installation unnecessary if you use the Live CD.  

Anyways sorry to post and then give up.  But I got only two days left to get my laptop running with all the programs I need.  Next year will be the year I'll get Gentoo running.

----------

## minor_prophets

I'm very glad to hear your explanation.  I was hoping that this is what you were going to say and that I wouldn't one day soon see another "Why I'm leaving Gentoo" thread.  The quote is not only thought provoking, but it is flame bait  :Wink: 

God Bless you and your mission, sir!  Keep posting and let us know how you are doing.

----------

## d2_racing

For you problem, can you boot with the latest SystemRescueCD, and post this :

```

# lspci -v

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fire Hazard,

The kernel driver for your network card is not loaded. It may not be built for your kernel either but your lspci will help with both problems..

----------

